# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash's General Election Results Thread (update: Amash WINS!)

## tsai3904

Polls in Michigan's 3rd Congressional District are now closed (8pm ET).

Links to results:
http://www.mlive.com/politics/index....den.html#house
http://www.politico.com/2012-electio.../House/2012/MI
http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results
http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election.../06003000.html

100% Reporting

Amash
173,084
52.7%

Pestka
144,718
44.1%

Gelineau
10,539
3.2%

----------


## deadfish

Suspense is killing me here!

----------


## Michigan11

Fingers crossed for Justin Amash and Kerry Bentivolio and watching the 9th district too for the other guy to beat Levin!

----------


## TCE

> Suspense is killing me here!


Same here. Michigan was called for Obama in roughly 12 seconds after the polls closed, so that doesn't bode well although Amash's district is a very GOP-leaning one. Good luck, all!

----------


## tsai3904

1.3% Reporting

Amash
2,201
54.5%

Pestka
1,669
41.3%

Gelineau
170
4.2%

----------


## deadfish

WOW talk about a sign of relief.... 

No upset now! pleasepleasepleaseplease

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Go Amash!!

----------


## angelatc

> Same here. Michigan was called for Obama in roughly 12 seconds after the polls closed, so that doesn't bode well although Amash's district is a very GOP-leaning one. Good luck, all!


I know....the GOP has been telling us for 2 weeks that Michigan was in play, and I seriously wondered where they were getting their info, because I didn't see it.

----------


## tsai3904

1.9% Reporting

Amash
2,675
52.9%

Pestka
2,148
42.5%

Gelineau
233
4.6%

----------


## tsai3904

7% Reporting

Pestka
7,842
48.0%

Amash
7,832
47.9%

Gelineau
665
4.1%



Edit:  Pestka is in the lead, not Amash.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

*crosses fingers*

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> 7% Reporting
> 
> Amash
> 7,842
> 48.0%
> 
> Pestka
> 7,832
> 47.9%
> ...


Crap...

----------


## deadfish

Pestka takes the lead.

----------


## tsai3904

By the way, Gelineau is a Libertarian.

----------


## EBounding

ughhh....it shouldn't be this close, even with less than 10%.

----------


## Michigan11

No way of knowing where the precincts are reporting from, but I can't stand to see this race close in like this.

----------


## McChronagle

> By the way, Gelineau is a Libertarian.


wtf?

----------


## misean

That would be so sick if that Libertarian candidate is the margin of victory.  Some of the votes could have just been people voting straight ticket Libertarian. Amash is the most libertarian congressman left.  How can anyone vote Libertarian over Amash. WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> By the way, Gelineau is a Libertarian.





> wtf?





> That would be so sick if that Libertarian candidate is the margin of victory.  Some of the votes could have just been people voting straight ticket Libertarian. Amash is the most libertarian congressman left.  How can anyone vote Libertarian over Amash. WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


Why is this the only district (?) where the LP is over 4%, and why even run at all here?

----------


## Lucille

If Justin doesn't win tonight, I will be devastated.

----------


## tsai3904

Here's his website:

http://billg-freedom.org/

This is what he said about Amash:




> The whole point of running against Amash is that he isn’t even close to the idea of liberty. On not one important social issue has he adopted a liberty position. I’m not even sure he’s all that great on economic issues, either. Those who care about economic and social freedom need to speak up to Justin that simply being good on spending is not the same as supporting liberty.
> 
> And this year, he’s set a very poor example by adopting a “rose garden” campaign strategy. Hiding away and not attending forums or debates is despicable. So much for the courage of convictions. His failure to speak out against the Drug War, the militarization of our country, or the right of all people to decide for themselves how to organize their family (the hated Defense of Marriage Act) – are all proof that our Congressman is just a different form of the Establishment Republican that values commericalism over individual liberty.

----------


## EBounding

Whew, Amash is starting to pull away a bit.  Let's hope he got some blue tumors out of the way.  I don't get why the LP is doing so well. 

Michigan - 24 of 311 Precincts Reporting - 8%
Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
Amash , Justin (i)	 GOP	 8,769	 49%
Pestka , Steve	 Dem	 8,373	 47%
Gelineau , Bill	 Lib	 732	 4%

----------


## misean

> Here's his website:
> 
> http://billg-freedom.org/
> 
> This is what he said about Amash:


 I hope he gets cancer if Amash loses.

----------


## tsai3904

7.7% Reporting

Amash
8,769
49.1%

Pestka
8,373
46.8%

Gelineau
732
4.1%

----------


## July

He has taken the lead back... But still tight. 

Crossing my fingers...

----------


## Michigan11

Alright Amash is back up in the lead by 2.3%.... was about ready to throw this computer

----------


## seyferjm

> Here's his website:
> 
> http://billg-freedom.org/
> 
> This is what he said about Amash:


Screw this guy!

----------


## Barrex

Another sign of movement disintegration.

----------


## mz10

> The whole point of running against Amash is that he isn’t even close to the idea of liberty. On not one important social issue has he adopted a liberty position. I’m not even sure he’s all that great on economic issues, either. Those who care about economic and social freedom need to speak up to Justin that simply being good on spending is not the same as supporting liberty.
> 
> And this year, he’s set a very poor example by adopting a “rose garden” campaign strategy. Hiding away and not attending forums or debates is despicable. So much for the courage of convictions. His failure to speak out against the Drug War, the militarization of our country, or the right of all people to decide for themselves how to organize their family (the hated Defense of Marriage Act) – are all proof that our Congressman is just a different form of the Establishment Republican that values commericalism over individual liberty.


This is why we need to say no to the LP. So many of them are just eternal defeatists who will reject any progress because of the smallest flaws. I'm not even sure Amash is "progress," he passes the purity test with flying colors as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## EBounding

I'd love to blame the LP guy, but really the blame falls upon the voters.  I wonder if anyone here voted LP in that district...

----------


## tsai3904

10.3% Reporting

Amash
12,058
51.6%

Pestka
10,371
44.4%

Gelineau
928
4.0%

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> 10.3% Reporting
> 
> Amash
> 12,058
> 51.6%
> 
> Pestka
> 10,371
> 44.4%
> ...


And he pulls back ahead!!

----------


## sailingaway

He'd better win.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Kurt Bills lost

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Another sign of movement disintegration.


Stemmed from the fact we can't agree to stick to the GOP. 

If this dofus wanted to send a message he should have tried during the primary as a Republican.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Kurt Bills lost


He kinda earned that.  Unfortunately.

----------


## tsai3904

15.4% Reporting

Amash
19,562
51.7%

Pestka
16,811
44.4%

Gelineau
1,454
3.8%

----------


## amy31416

> This is why we need to say no to the LP. So many of them are just eternal defeatists who will reject any progress because of the smallest flaws. I'm not even sure Amash is "progress," he passes the purity test with flying colors as far as I'm concerned.


My scorn for the LP has only grown since 2008--and I was pretty pissed off at them then.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Justin is much more libertarian than many folks in the LP. Why would they run someone against him? ._.

----------


## TCE

> Justin is much more libertarian than many folks in the LP. Why would they run someone against him? ._.


All publicity is good publicity, even if it's negative. This got them free press. They took the opportunity and determined that hurting Amash for the sake of helping themselves a little made sense.

----------


## Jeremy

> My scorn for the LP has only grown since 2008--and I was pretty pissed off at them then.


I'm guessing the national party didn't have control over it or were unaware.  I'm not entirely sure how one becomes a minor party candidate...

----------


## mczerone

> Why is this the only district (?) where the LP is over 4%, and why even run at all here?


There was a debate about running in this district, and ultimately it was decided (by the candidate and the state party in convention) that Bob Gelineaux would run so that the LP could make sure to have a candidate in every congressional race in the state. Beyond that, they didn't want to take the seat from Amash, and at most wanted to make sure Amash stayed "libertarian" enough so that the LP wouldn't get the votes.

----------


## amy31416

> All publicity is good publicity, even if it's negative. This got them free press. They took the opportunity and determined that hurting Amash for the sake of helping themselves a little made sense.


I'd be a member of the LP if they didn't keep pulling these stunts--it doesn't help them long-term.

----------


## tsai3904

20.3% Reporting

Amash
24,660
49.5%

Pestka
23,225
46.7%

Gelineau
1,894
3.8%

----------


## misean

I don't get how the LP candidate is getting 4 percent. Those are basically self-hating Libertarians. What? Is Amash too perfect?   I have voted LP as far back as I can remember.  Amash is basically everything that I could ever hope for. He is libertarian actually WINNING.

----------


## amy31416

> I'm guessing the national party didn't have control over it or were unaware.  I'm not entirely sure how one becomes a minor party candidate...


Don't believe that for a second, I dealt with the national LP in '08--they're a bunch of immature twits. They get no benefit of the doubt from me.

----------


## RonPaulMall

Michigan - 99 of 311 Precincts Reporting - 32%

Name	Party	Votes	Vote %

Amash , Justin (i)	 GOP	 55,004	 55%
Pestka , Steve	 Dem	 42,004	 42%
Gelineau , Bill	 Lib	 3,292	 3%

----------


## July

> There was a debate about running in this district, and ultimately it was decided (by the candidate and the state party in convention) that Bob Gelineaux would run so that the LP could make sure to have a candidate in every congressional race in the state. Beyond that, they didn't want to take the seat from Amash, and at most wanted to make sure Amash stayed "libertarian" enough so that the LP wouldn't get the votes.


I understand the reasoning, though I don't know if there is enough support yet to really benefit from that kind of flanking strategy. In a close race, it could do a lot of damage, and we only have a handful of liberty candidates so far.

----------


## nano1895

> Michigan - 99 of 311 Precincts Reporting - 32%
> 
> Name	Party	Votes	Vote %
> 
> Amash , Justin (i)	 GOP	 55,004	 55%
> Pestka , Steve	 Dem	 42,004	 42%
> Gelineau , Bill	 Lib	 3,292	 3%


chyeaaa there's that double digit lead Amash was talking about.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Don't believe that for a second, I dealt with the national LP in '08--they're a bunch of immature twits. They get no benefit of the doubt from me.


Bob Barr is not the LP.

----------


## amy31416

> Bob Barr is not the LP.


I've never discussed anything with Barr--but I have had conversations with "leaders" within the LP. They are/were immature twits.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I've never discussed anything with Barr--but I have had conversations with "leaders" within the LP. They are/were immature twits.


I assume it was the 'moderate' wing and not the Ruwart side.

----------


## amy31416

> I assume it was the 'moderate' wing and not the Ruwart side.


Good assumption. Beltway libertarians.

----------


## tsai3904

37.0% Reporting

Amash
63,273
55.0%

Pestka
48,041
41.7%

Gelineau
3,805
3.3%

----------


## EBounding

thank goodness

----------


## tsetsefly

Politico calls it for Amash http://www.politico.com/2012-electio.../House/2012/MI

----------


## tsai3904

53.1% Reporting

Amash
99,152
57.4%

Pestka
68,074
39.4%

Gelineau
5,491
3.2%

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 53.1% Reporting
> 
> Amash
> 99,152
> 57.4%
> 
> Pestka
> 68,074
> 39.4%
> ...


I'm calling it for Amash!

----------


## jct74

> Politico calls it for Amash http://www.politico.com/2012-electio.../House/2012/MI


thank God.  this was scaring the crap out of me earlier.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

sweet

----------


## mad cow

More good news tonight.

----------


## cocrehamster

Awesome! I was getting a little worried with those early numbers.

----------


## wethepeople012

79% reporting

Justin Amash
165,983
53.0%

Steve Pestka
136,963
43.8%

Bill Gelineau
10,086
3.2%

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Congrats Justin Amash !

----------


## July

Whew, very glad for Justin!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Mich came thru despite the Obama machine!! Kerry and Justin will have an easier time in '14 and a primary in either one will be long shot.

----------


## TCE

> Mich came thru despite the Obama machine!! Kerry and Justin will have an easier time in '14 and a primary in either one will be long shot.


Exactly. Justin will be going for his third term by then so he should be in good shape and Kerry is in one seriously Republican District.

----------

